# GRRM Quotes



## Lawfire (Nov 4, 2013)

I found this series of quotes to be very interesting and thought provoking. Like him or not, the man makes some good points.

12 Lessons George R.R. Martin Has Taught Us About Writing


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 4, 2013)

Great words.
I have said #12 before.
Fanfic is a great exercise, but you must create your own world to truly know what you write.

#1 reworded would be:
"Art is not a democracy, people don't get to vote on who dies, and when."


----------

